# Costco matches Sams prop



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Costco has put out one 80 dollar prop to check Sams 80 dollar prop. Its a giant spider and looks better in real life then these photos. It is huge, has a flat bottom and LED eyes. Light and well made. I had to get this one for my roof. he pictures do no justice.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

How big is he?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I am so doing a drive-by in October to check out your house
I'll be the furry guy in the blue pickup truck


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

That has got to be at least 6ft. across, if not 8 ft. Daaaaaamn! A whopper...


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't know, it is big. Here is a picture of my wife, she is 5'2. Wyatt stop on in. The legs are bendable. I am doing my party Nov 1st and we are going to keep the haunt open for the first two hours. We don't want anyone getting drunk and throwing up in the vortex. Stop in! If I get this thing put together??? I started a rising spirit prop like Dave of the Dead, but I get carried away with things. It is already fourteen feet tall and moves in a circle. I should be done next week and will post, but don't expect the caliper of Daves...he is da man!.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmmmmm....how many stuffed animals would I have to kill to create that?.....hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

I had planned to order those, now I have to go to Costco and spend almost triple!

At least i can get em....wanna bet I am making an overkill spider web this year (like I don't already...)


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Ever notice how they don't look that big in the store and then when you get home and realize you have no place to store it....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It is a good thing it is your wife holding your big hairy spider. I don't think it would go off that good with someone else. LOL


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

HOLY CRAP! I've GOT to get one of those! I actually had nightmares about this thing last night! My wife said I already had one giant spider what did I need another for? Offspring I replied!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I need to check my Costco card, not sure it is active. What I could do between the trees with that for size reference!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

It weight is around 10 lbs (light) and the legs bend around it for storage. The mouth(Beak?) and eye sockets are latex. The rest is a nice pseudo fur. The belly is flat and it takes 2 AA bats for the LED eyes. Solid piece.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

as of 12:49 am cst, sams club has 3 halloween items listed on the site:

- AIRBLOWN LIGHT SHOW $179.94
- AIRBLOWN LIGHT SHOW $149.88
- ANIMATED FACE CHANGER $74.36

MAIN HALLOWEEN PAGE: http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?catg=10377


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

What really sucks is that is the only thing Costco has so far for Halloween this year. I hope they plan to get more stuff in.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that is really awesome! I don't have 80 bucksextra, but maybe if I save a little at a time I can drag my SIL down to Costco(don't have a membership, she does)
Hopefully they get more in stock, can't imagine they wouldn't!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I checked out my local Costco here in Ontario and no spider yet! There were a few other items - a singing witch with talking skull globe, some cutsey decorations and orange LED light strings.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's really a beast. How much does it weigh, approximately?

Do you think it's too heavy to hook it up and articulate the legs? Like Allen's Dangling Crank Spider?

http://softlyspokenmagicspells.com/halloween/dcs.html


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Our Costco had the spider when I was there a few weeks ago. I also was impressed and took some pics but didn't have the bucks for him. We were in the store today and he's gone. Not surprised and don't know whether it will be restocked. Costco had two Gemmy inflatable items on display this time around and a few lighting strands, no wow must have though IMO.

BTW the stock number on the "Huge Fur Spider with Red LED Lit Eyes" is 999996 and at our Costco it was 68.99. I wish he was mine too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't think that would fit in my little car. Maybe I could strap it on the roof and drive home. It would look like a scene from a bad horror movie.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh please, please, please DO strap it to the roof! And take lots of pics


----------



## KIMK (Oct 20, 2008)

*giant costco spider*

does anybody now where i can get one of the giant spider from costco??
they are sold out


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

The Costco's in my area got them in in late summer. Sold out quickly. No restocks.

Since I think everyone mentioned them about the same time, I don't think you will find them again.


----------

